
Ok Here's At Least Part Of What Facebook Is Announcing On Tuesday - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/02/ok-heres-at-least-part-of-what-facebook-is-announcing-on-tuesday/
======
joshwa
privacy nuts won't like it, but this is actually _really clever_ and is about
aggregating our life on the web into once place, ala friendfeed, readr, plaxo
pulse, etc.

Incentivizes third-party integration via news-feed ads!

